# Type of Choke



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guyz-

I am wondering if you really think that it makes that big of difference when you change chokes? What type would you recomend for watefowl hunting?

I shoot a Winchester Model 1300 20 Gauge.
It has the WinChoke system in it
I have - Full
- Modified
- Improved Cylinder

Which one should I use for hunting ducks and geese?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

shoot your modified, you risk barrel damage if you use the other ones. 
modified is a good choice any way not to tight but not to loose, if you are looking into taking some longer shots you might want to look into getting a patternmaster choke tube, i live by them it keeps a good tight pattern down range which means less criples, and a pritty impressive burst of feathers on close birds and that somthing i will never get sick of seeing.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

Duece_Duster said:


> shoot your modified, you risk barrel damage if you use the other ones.
> modified is a good choice any way not to tight but not to loose, if you are looking into taking some longer shots you might want to look into getting a patternmaster choke tube, i live by them it keeps a good tight pattern down range which means less criples, and a pritty impressive burst of feathers on close birds and that somthing i will never get sick of seeing.


I use the modified just like you do and well said


----------



## macmiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Every gun shoots different and every shot size and combination shoots different. There are different articles on how to pattern but the way I do it is to get two end rolls from a newspaper publisher and then figure out a way to hold the paper in position. I use an old piece of 1/4 in plywood with a 2x6 on the bottum to protect the newspaper rolls from stray shot.

I use a spray paint to put a circle in the middle for a target.

After you shoot, scribe a 30" circle around the target center and count the shot in each 1/4 of the circle.

You can figure how many shot from each shot size to get pattern %.

Use different shot sizes, speeds and gun chokes until you get something that works for your gun.

Also you need to do this on a "Calm" day. (not easy to find this time of year)


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

modified some times...but 99% of the time I use my patternmaster...it's awesome, reaches out and holds a good pattern


----------



## macmiller (Oct 24, 2006)

By the way, I use improved Cyl on the my Benelli 12 for #4 steel 1500 f/s and Mod on my 20ga 11/87 for steel 4's at 1500 f/s.

However something completely different might work for 1's at 1350 f/s in the same guns.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I use a Mossberg 500 and usually use the modified tube, would using the full choke damage the barrel? I would like to get a little more range.


----------



## macmiller (Oct 24, 2006)

This site will tell you a lot about shotgun chokes and shot.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2c.shotguns.htm

http://www.wildfowlmag.com/tips_strateg ... un_062304/

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.sho ... rning.html

http://www.huntingmag.com/guns_loads/why_pattern/

If you understand all that is at those sites and apply it your success will rise and you won't have to worry about range.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

i shoot an Xtrema with a Terror .675

I used to just use the factory Mod, but after changing to the terror, i will never look back!


----------

